# A little too close?



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Scrapping mud, looking for a water line in a box and my shovel took a hit. Think the electrical service line is a little to close? The neighbor of the customer gets a new electrical service line asap.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

you got lucky on that one!!! now you have 8 lives left...thanks to some hack work done before....nice to see the yellow warning tape all buried electrical lines should have wasnt used... Id be looking up who did that work to properly thank them..thats why any shovel I use has fiberglass handles for digging in unknown territory...


----------



## Fatpat (Nov 1, 2015)

Damn you are lucky!

What a hack job


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Damn you ok? Did it spark like crazy?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Wooden handle shovel and Muck boots, maybe those saved my as$.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Michaelcookplum said:


> Damn you ok? Did it spark like crazy?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Flash completely filled the meter box and had me blinking.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Everything we do should be done with the intention of 1. Staying alive, 2. Being up to code, 3. Making money.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

That reminds me of what I read about the shovels used at the Dupont gun powder factory. They are/were made of 100% wood. Sparks are verboten there, for good reason.


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

Plumbus said:


> That reminds me of what I read about the shovels used at the Dupont gun powder factory. They are/were made of 100% wood. Sparks are verboten there, for good reason.


Explosion proof tools are normally brass/bronze. Wooden shovels no dig good


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

rwh said:


> Explosion proof tools are normally brass/bronze. Wooden shovels no dig good


I did a medical office once for I believe an MRI machine, all the tools used on it had to be non magnetic..brass, aluminum..etc( I watched the guys working on the MRI machine) ..not for sparking reasons..but you would have to peel anything magnetic off the machine....most tools that are used around power lines are insulated with fiberglass handles as wood still conducts electricity and wet wood even more...


----------



## Sipp (Jul 14, 2016)

A friends son-in-law worked on a high-pressure NG power plant build and had to buy a complete set of brass tools. Couldn't have the risk of a spark. Damn nice set of tools and damn expensive!


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

Sipp said:


> A friends son-in-law worked on a high-pressure NG power plant build and had to buy a complete set of brass tools. Couldn't have the risk of a spark. Damn nice set of tools and damn expensive!


My Foreman bought us all explosion proof fitter's wedges a couple years ago. By accident. She didn't know better. We don't even need them. Laughing emoji


----------

